# Jet lag



## Marisiña

How would you translate "jet lag" into Spanish? Is there an equivalent term?

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Laia

we say "jet lag" too, in common language


----------



## Henrik Larsson

It's translated "jet lag" as well


----------



## ampurdan

Of course there is, is so equivalent that we say simply "jet lag" (if you are talking about the difficulty of getting used to a different time after flying).


----------



## Marisiña

Muchas gracias, por eso no encuentro ninguna traduccion en el diccionario. Veo que es españa se entiende el termino "jet lag" en ingles... ¿que tal en latinoamerica?


----------



## Fernando

La RAE da "desfase horario". Se usa pero más "jet lag".


----------



## gisele73

Marisiña said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, por eso no encuentro ninguna traduccion en el diccionario. Veo que es españa se entiende el termino "jet lag" en ingles... ¿que tal en latinoamerica?


 
Hola. Soy peruana y también digo "jet lag" 

Claro que no creo que mis padres sepan lo que es


----------



## Cecivit

Marisiña said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, por eso no encuentro ninguna traduccion en el diccionario. Veo que es españa se entiende el termino "jet lag" en ingles... ¿que tal en latinoamerica?


En latinoamerica también. Al menos en Argentina creo que es así.


----------



## Marisiña

¿Entonces como seria el verbo? Estoy _sufriendo_ del jet lag...


----------



## ampurdan

Podría ser, sin artículo: "Sufro de jet lag" o "sufro jet lag". Lo más común es decir: "tengo jet lag".


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Podría ser, sin artículo: "Sufro de jet lag" o "sufro jet lag". Lo más común es decir: "tengo jet lag".



Sí, también creo que lo más común es decir_ "tener jet lag_"


----------



## Matias Silva

Por lo menos en Chile no usamos jet lag como en otros paises. Aca decimos "cambio de horario". "Ando con Cambio de horario"


----------



## gavi

De acuerdísimo... en México tambien se dice "cambio de horario"


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina, siempre hablé de "desasaje horario" y en general, todo el mundo dice "ando con la hora cambiada/desfasada por el viaje". El término "jet lag" sólo lo aprendí al estudiar inglés, pero han dicho que es común aquí.


----------



## lforestier

En Puerto Rico se usa "jet lag" pero como tenemos más de un siglo siendo parte de Estados Unidos, usamos muchos terminos en inglés habiendo contraparte en español. (exceptuando en los deportes, donde somos de los pocos lugares que llaman al Futbol, "balonpié" ,al Basketball, "baloncesto" y al "beisbol" pelota)


----------



## COLsass

Y cómo pronuncian "jet lag" es este "j" tomada del inglés o se cambió a un sonido más acercado a la "j" jota?

Supongo que los argentinos dicen shet lag con todo este empujón shhhh y los otros dicen yet. (Los consonantes y y sh son los del inglés en esta llamada fonética mía).


----------



## Juri

Jet lag se dice mismo in italiano.Medicinal "Melatonina" es de ayuda!


----------



## mm_matt

Se dice igual " jet lag"


----------



## Servando

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Podría ser, sin artículo: "Sufro de jet lag" o "sufro jet lag". Lo más común es decir: "tengo jet lag".


 
Me cuesta trabajo pronunciar "tengo jet lag/cambio de horario/desfase de tiempo", lo encuentro muy forzado. Yo diría "estoy sufriendo los estragos del jet lag/cambio de horario/desfase de tiempo".


----------



## wrhelp

El termino "jet lag" no lo he escuchado en casi ningun pais de Sudamerica, eso es algo que al menos yo particularmente lo aprendi en Estados Unidos, lo mas comun es decir "me afecto el cambio de horario" nunca he escuchado "tengo jet lag o sufro de jet lag" al menos en conversacion formal.


----------



## Brummie

Hola a todos, "jet lag" se dice en España estoy de acuerdo, sin embargo no viene en el diccionario de español, se dice porque todos nos entendemos, pero...yo creo que tendrías que decir "desajuste horario" o "cambio de horario". No se si te servirá de ayuda...


----------



## paubern1

Definitivamente en Colombia no se usa Jet lag. La palabra mas frecuente es: "Soroche" y el término: "Ajuste de Horario".


----------



## krolaina

Pues yo por aquí tampoco lo he oído mucho...algo sí, pero poco. Estoy de acuerdo con la primera persona que habló de "cambio horario".


----------



## abeltio

Volvamos a lo básico... busquemos en el diccionario...

Según www.rae.es en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas... al buscar jet lag... remite a DESFASE HORARIO, y para los países del Río de la Plata: DESFASAJE HORARIO.
expresiones recomendadas por la Real Academia Española para sustituir el anglicismo JET LAG


----------



## the great joint

En Argentina se dice cambio horario / desfasaje horario. No todo el mundo va a enteder si les hablan de "jet lag".


----------



## vértigo83

De acuerdo, jet lag se dice simplement "desfase horario" o "cambio de horario" o incluso "diferencia de horario".  No hay necesidad de usar anglicismos.


----------



## la zarzamora

como se dice: "defasaje" o "desfasaje"???

de todas maneras la frase en ingles se puede usar como adjetivo y en español no.  bueno, tal vez "estoy defasada" pero puede significar otras cosas...


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Creo que una manera formal (no coloquial) de referirse al “jet lag” en español, es: “alteración de los ritmos circadianos”.


----------



## abeltio

la zarzamora said:


> como se dice: "defasaje" o "desfasaje"???
> 
> de todas maneras la frase en ingles se puede usar como adjetivo y en español no. bueno, tal vez "estoy defasada" pero puede significar otras cosas...


 
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=jet lag


----------



## javier8907

En España pronunciamos "yet lag".


----------



## Forero

¿Cómo se pronuncia la _ag_?  ¿_A_ regular y _g_ como _k_?


----------



## luarwo

Es "cambio de horario", al menos en Centroamerica y Mexico


----------



## iskay

COLsass said:


> Y cómo pronuncian "jet lag" es este "j" tomada del inglés o se cambió a un sonido más acercado a la "j" jota?
> 
> Supongo que los argentinos dicen shet lag con todo este empujón shhhh y los otros dicen yet. (Los consonantes y y sh son los del inglés en esta llamada fonética mía).



Los argentinos somos muchos y la pronunciacion "sh"como decis es de Buenos Aires, en el resto del pais no hablamos asi. Jet lag se pronuncia con fonetica inglesa. Muy pocas veces he escuchado ese vocablo en conversaciones reales, no se usa cotidianamente...en vez de eso se dice tengo los horarios cambiados...o algo asi.


----------



## Canela Mad

paubern1 said:


> Definitivamente en Colombia no se usa Jet lag. La palabra mas frecuente es: "Soroche" y el término: "Ajuste de Horario".



"Soroche" es mal de alturas, del que se experimenta, por ejemplo al ir de la playa a Bogotá (2600 m sobre el nivel el mar), está relacionado con el cambio de altitud, mientras que el desfase horario (jet lag) tiene que ver con el cambio de longitud.


----------



## clacemo

wrhelp said:


> El termino "jet lag" no lo he escuchado en casi ningun pais de Sudamerica, eso es algo que al menos yo particularmente lo aprendi en Estados Unidos, lo mas comun es decir "me afecto el cambio de horario" nunca he escuchado "tengo jet lag o sufro de jet lag" al menos en conversacion formal.



Efectivamente, en Chile el término tampoco es conocido, la frases que se se usan son  frases como "ando con el horario cambiado" o "me afecto el cambio de horario"


----------



## gongorac

No hay una regla general, de hecho el "jet lag" no siempre se puede referir al desfasaje horario. Por jet lag uno puede referirse siemplemente al cansancio o a los efectos de falta de sueño al bajarse de un avion. Asi que depende del contexto para decir una u otra cosa. Yo me quedaria con jet lag, porque es un termino mas generico. Lamentablemente, por mas que existe una vocablo en el idioma castellano para este significado, esto no quiere decir que sea de uso comun o generalizado para poder utilizarse a traves de varios continentes o paises. Si en mi pais digo "sufro de jet lag" o "sufro de desfasaje horario" muchos me mirarian con cara de interrogacion... Mejor es decir estoy muy cansado (o agotado) producto del viaje en avion, esto ahorrara comentarios o preguntas adicionales.... 

Si lo que se desea es traducir formalmente la palabra no hay un termino adoptado mundialmente para esto. Dependiendo de quien leerá la traduccion tendria que utilizarse:

1. Jet Lag (sin traduccion, en los paises que se acepta el termino en ingles)
2. Desfasaje Horario (en los paises que se conoce este vocablo)
3. Agotamiento luego del viaje en avion (traduccion del sentido)


----------



## abeltio

Amplío una participación anterior para la traducción de _*jet lag*_: El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la Real Academia Española resuelve el tema muy sencillamente y no deja lugar a dudas, incluso aclara el uso de *desfase* y *desfasaje

*http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=jet lag


*jet lag*. → desfase horario.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas 
©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos 
reservados_

*desfase horario*. Para sustituir el anglicismo _jet lag _(‘conjunto de trastornos físicos que se producen en el organismo tras un viaje, cuando existe una importante diferencia entre la hora del lugar de partida y la del lugar de llegada’), se recomienda usar en español la expresión _desfase horario:_ _«Desorientación, irritabilidad, cansancio e imposibilidad de dormir o permanecer despierto son síntomas habituales del síndrome de desfase horario»_ (_Integral_ [Esp.] 7.95). En los países del Río de la Plata se dice _desfasaje horario _(→  desfasaje).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## kurichka

"Desfase horario", es otra solución bastante usada.


----------



## jsvillar

En España se pronuncia yet lag.


----------



## ialarcon1961

Hola:
Me estoy encontrando que mucha gente desconoce la traduccíón al castellano del término inglés "Jet Lag", que es "Descompensación Horaria".

Espero que os haya gustado.
Isabel


----------



## Hella

Para mí es más habitual hablar de "desfase horario". Como curiosidad, el término "jet lag" será aceptado por la Real Academia en su próxima edición con la siguiente definición:

_"Trastorno o malestar producido por un viaje en avión con cambios horarios considerables"_


----------



## Star16

JET LAG= Descompensación horaria


----------



## Obnubilado

Este hilo empezó hace 17 años ahora - ¿algo ha cambiado en los países hispanohablantes relacionado con este término? 

O sea, ¿ahora se utiliza más la expresión inglesa (jet lag) en español, o sigue igual?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Forero

En español, ¿cómo se pronuncia la _g_ al fin de "jet lag"?


----------



## Ferrol

Fernando said:


> La RAE da "desfase horario". Se usa pero más "jet lag".


De acuerdo


----------



## Graciela J

Forero said:


> En español, ¿cómo se pronuncia la _g_ al fin de "jet lag"?


Igual que en gato.

No es "laj"


----------

